# Recent Vacation Photos



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure if there is any interest in this but here it is anyway. This is my first attempt at linking to this so let me know if it works. There is a picture of Dockweiler Beach Campground in the album. Wanted on of Golden Shores but it didn't happen.
Bob
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...09_926835435403


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Not sure if there is any interest in this but here it is anyway. This is my first attempt at linking to this so let me know if it works. There is a picture of Dockweiler Beach Campground in the album. Wanted on of Golden Shores but it didn't happen.
> Bob
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...09_926835435403


Looks good!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Beautiful Slideshow!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pictures in your album









Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ramona gets credit for the slide show. She spent a couple of hours on it the other night while I was in the chat room yacking away.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Great pictures.....thanks for sharing!!!

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photos...enjoyed all of them. The homeless people are so common here that no one even notices them anymore. I was glad to see that someone did


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

We were amazed by how common it is. There was a tent city under an overpass on 710 going to Long Beach. Made me shudder!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It looks like you had a great trip. The shots of the beach were fabulous!! Make me wish I was there right now (It's 16 degrees outside right now)!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures!
Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Enjoyed the slideshow!









Mark


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful pictures Bob and Ramona and such beautiful grandchildren too

Darlene


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great Pix! Don't you love those California Winters!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice slide show. I grew up in most of the photos you took outdoors


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Nice slide show. I grew up in most of the photos you took outdoors


I thought that grey haired guy on the pier looked familiar


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Some super photography there! Thanks to you and DW for arranging the slide show!

Sluggo


----------

